
Centi – Simple Powerful analytics for personal websites - im_dario
https://centi.in/
======
AndrewStephens
Looks like a cool product I could use for my (very low traffic) site. But I am
extremely leery of adding third-party scripts to my pages. I am sure Centi is
made by fine, upstanding people but what happens when they get bought out by
spammers? Even if they don't inject things into my pages, what happens to the
data they have collected?

In the end I decided to do away with analytics altogether and just analyze my
logs once in a while.

~~~
nautical
Hello maker here : Just saw this im_dario posted , I have made this precisely
for the same issue ( google and other big companies controlling data ) . I can
assure from my side I will give a delete button to remove all user data when
they want to move on and monthly fees is the only source of income . Another
reason to make the website was to make it very simple to use without too much
baggage .

~~~
AndrewStephens
I don't want to pooh-pooh this project too much but you are competing with
Google Analytics which is free. Here is how I break it down:

Google Analytics:

* Injects stuff into my page

* Free (at least on my scale)

* Google uses this information for its own purposes

* More features

* Tested and Trusted

centi.in

* Injects stuff into my page

* Indeterminate price

* _Probably_ doesn't sell information

* Less features

I am not really in the target market but you have an uphill battle getting
customers.

